# PICTURES!! 2013 Spring Playdate



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I figured I better get these off my camera now or who knows how long it would be till I'd do it. Once again I think I can say for everyone who attended how much fun we all had, thanks Laurie and Gabe! The group shot was a bit trying, some of us ended up without dogs in the final shot. ound: This was Tim's second playdate and he found his buddy Riley to hang with, they hit off together again. I'm sure there will be more pictures coming I think Julie took a ton. I dare anyone to look at any of the pictures and find a dog WITHOUT it's tongue hanging out :laugh: Not too much RLH'ing going on today :flame: !!!

Here's a link to my Flickr page:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633862376929/


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Jenny!!! Thanks for posting them


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Jenny. What great pics. Interesting that all the dogs are black and white or white. Did they all get bandanas with their names on them? Look like bibs to catch the drips from panting. Glad everyone had a great time in spite of the heat.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Great pictures, Jenny.. It was a wonderful day


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Hey! Great pictures! Were was it? Is it near Illinois? I wan't to go next time!:becky:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love the pictures!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks, Jenny. What great pics. Interesting that all the dogs are black and white or white. Did they all get bandanas with their names on them? Look like bibs to catch the drips from panting. Glad everyone had a great time in spite of the heat.


Laurie got all the dogs bandanas with their names on them. It was very cute and quite helpful, for me, since I could never remember all those names. Timmy is an anxious drooler anyway and boy was he wet!!! Fun, fun day despite the heat.



HoneyBunny said:


> Great pictures, Jenny.. It was a wonderful day


Yes it was such a good day. It was nice seeing you and cute Honey with her bows!



Ruth4Havs said:


> Hey! Great pictures! Were was it? Is it near Illinois? I wan't to go next time!:becky:


Laurie and Gabe are sweet enough to open their house in NJ for this playdate twice a year. I'm fortunate enough to live close enough to drive (1 1/2 hours) but, it's fun enough to justify flying in for the weekend if you have the funds and time. This is a GREAT area to spend a weekend, lots of leisurely walking around stuff.

Sorry Laurie I'm plugging you gig, but it is SO MUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG - what cute pictures and havs !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a group of adorable Havies!!! Wonderful day to remember that's for sure! Love the bandanas on every one!! Any full-coated Havs among them???


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, Jen! That was fast! DH loves the pics of Riley. Riley has been giving me a look since we've been home. We think he's saying "Mom! You forgot to bring home the other dogs! You left them there by mistake!"


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Lily and I had a great time talking Havanese. A special thanks to Laurie and Gabe for hosting this wonderful event. This play date had a special charity that is close to Laurie's heart. All donations benefited The Wounded Warrior Project. Laurie and Gabe have a son who is in the Army and has served in Afghanistan. Lily didn't want to take off her personalized bandana. So cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such great photos. Looks like a beautiful day in NJ. So funny though - I looked at the group photo, thinking I would be able figure out who some forum folks were. Hahahaha Maybe figured out Linda (lfung). All the fur kids in their bandanas so cute. Sounds like a great day was had by all. 

Isn't that funny how Timmy and Riley picked up where they left off from their last meeting and still hit it off? Cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Jen , thanks.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

No worries Linda! I was there and couldn't figure it out!

Next time maybe name tags for people.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures guys! I took a few but have not had a chance to get them yet as I am having more company this afternoon. 

Julie (Piper and Riley's Mom) was the one who did the beautiful bandana's for the pups. It was such a great idea and helped us identify all of those cream pups who all look alike  Thank you Julie!!!

And I just want to correct that YES Wounded Warrior Project is one of my favorite charities - and yes my son is in the Amy National Guard, but he did not serve yet in Afghanistan because just last month his Orders with withdrawn!!!! ONE OF MY HAPPIEST DAYS!!! But there are men and woman over there, who come home in need of extra care - and Wounded Warrior project helps them. 
We made $800!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the photos, Jenny - you take beautiful shots! It was nice to meet you and Timmy!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

RitaandRiley said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Jen! That was fast! DH loves the pics of Riley. Riley has been giving me a look since we've been home. We think he's saying "Mom! You forgot to bring home the other dogs! You left them there by mistake!"


Timmy was so TIRED yesterday I think we wiped him out. He had such a good time and we're looking forward to seeing you and Riley in the fall. I can't believe they posed that way for the photos all on their own, they are like models.



motherslittlehelper said:


> Such great photos. Looks like a beautiful day in NJ. So funny though - I looked at the group photo, thinking I would be able figure out who some forum folks were. Hahahaha Maybe figured out Linda (lfung). All the fur kids in their bandanas so cute. Sounds like a great day was had by all.


I love the group shot as well. I think the progression is so funny and in the end both Laurie and I lost our dogs.



motherslittlehelper said:


> Isn't that funny how Timmy and Riley picked up where they left off from their last meeting and still hit it off? Cute!


I think it's so cute they found each other. They have very similar play styles. Timmy met little Lilly as well and they also played so well together jumping and spinning around. I had such a good time watching then I didn't take videos, but next time I will for sure.



Lily528 said:


> Love the photos, Jenny - you take beautiful shots! It was nice to meet you and Timmy!!


Janet is was nice to meet you, your husband and Archie as well. Archie is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

These are great! They must have been just adorable to watch all together. I live on the wrong end of the country!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pictures Jen! 
A huge thank you to Laurie and Gabe for hosting such a wonderful day and raising money for a great cause. It was so much fun and it was great to see everyone and their adorable dogs. 

Janet (Archie's mom) also did the bandanas for the dogs 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

pic 1 & 2 A secret rendezvous under the table?
pic 3- Rinci, Pic 4-Laila says "please don't make me wear this"
pic 5-Archie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

pic 1-Riley finds some shade
pic 2-Freddie gets a new tie
pic 3-relaxing in the grass
pic 4-Beau!
pic 5-Archie and Piper


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

The second pic is the only one that doesn't have a Havanese with its tongue sticking out.lol


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

pic 1-Timmy and his dad
pic 5-Lily guarding the house


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

more


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics Julie, thanks, do you or Janet take orders for a scarf I would love to buy one. ?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Riley ate two brownies, had two hydrogen peroxide chasers and is not feeling so well is these two pictures. (Piper loves when her brother is in trouble. lol!)

And one benefit of being the last one there is getting the special treats Laurie made and forgot to put out. Piper says thanks Laurie!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Great pics Julie, thanks, do you or Janet take orders for a scarf I would love to buy one. ?


I have some extra Dave, pm me your address and I'll be happy to send one for Molly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> I have some extra Dave, pm me your address and I'll be happy to send one for Molly.


only if I can pay or donate to the cause.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Julie!!! 

Janet, thanks for making the scarves!!! You both did a terrific job.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks to both Julie and Jen for the fantastic photos - they really captured the day! I love the idea of name tags for us peeps as well, and as it was our first time at Laurie's, I was kind of overwhelmed with meeting so many new people. I agree, the dogs were easier!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Great pics Julie! The bandanas were awesome. I just got Timmy's out of the wash and it came out great!

I was going to ask how Riley was. I'm assuming it was uneventful except for a sad little guy? Your two sound like my daughters, Piper is too funny in that picture of Riley looking miserable.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I was going to ask how Riley was. I'm assuming it was uneventful except for a sad little guy? Your two sound like my daughters, Piper is too funny in that picture of Riley looking miserable.


He's fine, thanks. Laurie gave him two doses of hydrogen peroxide and he didn't get sick until this morning (I was SURE he was going to get sick in the car on the way home). Brownies have a pretty low chocolate content and he was acting fine so we didn't want to torture him with a third.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I am so happy to hear Piper is OK


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Riley got sick Sunday morning?? What a stinker - a delayed response, I would say lol I am so glad that he had no ill effects from the brownie! This is the second time I have had to have hydrogen peroxide shooters available - but in both cases - it worked out.  
Here are the only pictures that I had a chance to take 
The first is baby Amelia giving Logan a kiss
then.. Brady LOVES HIS BATH - - he loves to cool off 
then ..Elizabeth hanging with one of the "twins" 
then.... the "twins" 
and last a picture of my lovely neighbors who invite to all my events, they brought their "doggie" so they would fit in :laugh:


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

The neighbors are so funny! He was next to me at first setting up for "the picture" and commented that his dog was the quietest one there 
Lily could be the triplet or at least the older sister.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOVED seeing all the pix! Looks like it was a lovely day, and a fun time had by all! Jen, what is the obviously not-a-Hav in your pix? Cute little scruffy dog with pointy ears?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad Riley is ok! That is always so scary. When i gave scudder peroxide, he didn't throw up until I jiggled his tummy!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> LOVED seeing all the pix! Looks like it was a lovely day, and a fun time had by all! Jen, what is the obviously not-a-Hav in your pix? Cute little scruffy dog with pointy ears?


We had so much fun. I'm still amazed with all those pups that everyone got along. There was a little more RLH'ing at the last fall play date but it was much cooler. I believe she is a chi-yorkie rescue, cute huh? That crooked tongue cracks me up. There was a papillon there too, both felt very much at home amidst all those Havies.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The little funny looking girl is Rylee - she was an adopted elderly rescue who has medical issues. Her original name was Miss Cornflower Blue - lol 
Sandy and Mark - who adopted Lukey, one of my HRI pups, have adopted Rylee and are giving her a special place to live her life out. the other Non hav is also theirs. They have two Havanese!! Crazy dog people, just like me


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. what happy havies and havie owners. one of these days Laurie, I'm gonna surprise you and show up.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pics!! Love the bandanas. Next time, we will be there! &#128512;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - it would make my day if you surprised us!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Glad Riley is ok! That is always so scary. When i gave scudder peroxide, he didn't throw up until I jiggled his tummy!


The time I had to do it with Kodi, the vet said to give him a piece of bread, and then to play fetch with him so he ran around a lot. I guess the more you can get them moving, the more it bubbles in their stomach, and the faster it makes them vomit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> The little funny looking girl is Rylee - she was an adopted elderly rescue who has medical issues. Her original name was Miss Cornflower Blue - lol
> Sandy and Mark - who adopted Lukey, one of my HRI pups, have adopted Rylee and are giving her a special place to live her life out. the other Non hav is also theirs. They have two Havanese!! Crazy dog people, just like me


Rylee is very cute in a gargoyle-esque way! And anyone who takes on a senior dog with health issues is an angel!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> awwww. what happy havies and havie owners. one of these days Laurie, I'm gonna surprise you and show up.


I was thinking the same thing, Missy! We could descend on them, enforce, with the N.E. contingent!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

*OH MY GOSH!! I loved ALL the pictures. They are fantastic :clap2: *
Looks like everyone had a great time. I'm jealous. I live to far away 

But thanks for posting all the great pictures of these adorable doggies and their families.

*AWESOME * hoto: :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a great thing to know, about getting them to run around! If I ever have to do it again, I will remember that! 

please DESCEND!!!! It would be so great if some of you "western" friends could come!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

*Some more pics from Saturday..*

I didn't get as many as I'd like, but here are a few more:
The first is a really good picture of my Honey - you can't miss her with her bows (she always has them in)


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Some more...


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

A few more - these are of Honey and her BFF Piper - didn't get any with Pipey's brother, Riley :/

BTW we tried a few times to get Honey, Piper and Archie to sit still for a pic - it didn't work out.. Honey usually turns away when it's picture time
:doh:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff Meredith, we don't get to see enough of you two.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Love the photos, Meredith! - the first photo of Honey with her bows is precious!


----------

